# Name Tag Help - Ryley's Run



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so, for anyone coming up for Ryley's Run - either Friday or Saturday - please give me a blurb here, or send me a PM so i can do name tags for all us old folks who can't remember a name 5 seconds after we hear it.

i was thinking of doing:

Name - Patty
GRF - Faith's mommy
Dog(s) - Faith

however, we can get as creative as we want.

also, for spouses who aren't members, i'll think of something instead of a forum name.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Name - Rob
GRF - Oakly's Dad
Dog - Oakly

I'm hoping Kimm gets the list out like she did last year too so I have a chance to study the face/name connection. 

I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone and putting real people behind the posts.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*I can't*

I can't make ryley's run but I am definitely going to try to make the golf for goldens in sept....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yikes! I don't have everyones pictures this year. Maybe we can post them in this thread? I'll post mine tomorrow.

Name:Kim
GRF: Kimm
Dogs: Shadow & Tucker
Brief Description: Old & Tired!

I look a little different. I have a perm...









Oops: 
Husband: Michael
Son: Christopher

I'm sure Michael and Christopher will not wear a name tag.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Name: Judi
Dogs: Buddy & Chloe
(Certified Therapy dogs)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I look a little different. I have a perm...


Oh no! Will you be the poodle amongst the goldens? :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh no, is right! Thankfully, it's growing out and not too bad right now. Ugh! LOL I look more like a Sheep dog than a Poodle!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Name: Cindy
GRF: Angel_Kody
Dog: Jester
Spouse: Larry


Here we are...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Just look for the giant bag of hot air on Saturday and you'll find us...

Balloon: Pointless
NJ Balloon Crew: Bruce & Debbie


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Name: Marie
GRF: cubbysan
Dog: Brady 
Daughters: Mikayla and Danielle

Then for my daughters' info:

Name: Mikayla
Dog: Brady
Description: cubbysan's daughter

Name: Danielle
Dog: Brady
Description: cubbysan's daughter


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks all 

i've realized i don't have more recent a photo of me & hubby - but we don't look that different -


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Where's your glasses FM...:uhoh: Great photos everyone! Patty, that's a great photo of you and Dave...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

lol - i went "blind" that day


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Finally downloaded some pictures. These are pictures of Brady a few weeks ago at 6 months and a picture of me and my family two weeks ago at Story Land. Don't have many pictures of myself, I am always the one behind the camera. My two bigger girls will be at Ryley's Run with me.


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Name: Denise
GRF: Ella's mom
Dog: Ella
Spouse: Russ


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Just remember everyone, that after we all stuff our faces, we have to stuff the goody bags. There is so much more than last year, it will take a while. LOL!!!! So thanks in advance. LOL!!!!::


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Name: Marsha
GRF: Marshab1
Dog: Tinkerbell


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Did*

I give enough information?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Judi said:


> I give enough information?


i think so - unless there is someone coming with you who you'd want to have a tag too. i'll be making one for my hubby, and we can do them for anyone who's coming, not just members from here.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*My husband is coming with my two Golden Retrievers.*

My daughter and her 10 week old son may come too.
Does the baby get one? He might chew it!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

they can both have one - i think he might be too young to figure out how to move his arms so that he's holding his name tag!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*You'd be surprised.*

He is amazing.


----------

